# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Imzot Frang Bardhi

## Pasiqe

Ju lutem sillni materiale te Frank Bardhit, peshkopit te Zadrimes ne kete teme.

Ja pershkrimi qe i ben ai Zadrimes ne vitin 1634 (per fat te keq eshte ne anglisht, kush ka mundesi ta gjeje shqip?)

http://www.shkoder.net/en/bardhi.htm

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ju lutem sillni materiale te Frank Bardhit, peshkopit te Zadrimes ne kete teme.
> 
> Ja pershkrimi qe i ben ai Zadrimes ne vitin 1634 (per fat te keq eshte ne anglisht, kush ka mundesi ta gjeje shqip?)
> 
> http://www.shkoder.net/en/bardhi.htm



*Pershëndetje!

Pasi lexova kerkese e juaj qe te sjellim materiale te Frank Bardhit, vendosa që të postoj disa materiale, nderkohë do të perpjekemi të sjellim prap materiale lidhur me këtë temë.  

Pershendetje dhe uroj të ja kaloni mirë.

toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*LETERSIA E VJETËR SHQIPTARE* 
Nga:
[1] <http://www.lezhe.net/Shqip/letersi/fbardhi.htm>


*FRANG BARDHI (1606-1643)* 


*Autori i tretë i rëndësishëm i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare është Frang Bardhi. Midis autorëve të tjerë të kësaj periudhe, Bardhi zë një vend të vecantë. Duke ndjekur vazhdën e paraardhësve në veprimtarinë atdhetare, në fushën e krijimtarisë letrare i kalon caqet e përkthimeve fetare. Ai kishte interesa më të gjera. Bardhi bëri edhe përkthime fetare, por ato mbeten të pabotuara dhe humbën, prandaj ai ka hyrë në historinë e kulturës sonë kombëtare si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian, folklorist e etnograf.

Bardhi studiohet në historine e letërsisë sonë me dy vepra oigjinale: "Fjalori latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këto vepra e lidhin atë më tepër me humanizmin shqiptar sesa me traditën e letërsisë fetare të shekujve XVI-XVII.

Edhe për jetën e Bardhit dhe për veprimtarinë e tij kemi pak të dhëna. Lindi në Kallmet të Lezhes më 1606. Ai sikurse edhe Budi, krenohej që i perkiste një familjeje pjestarët e së cilës nuk u rreshtuan me pushtuesit.
 Studimet i kreu në Itali, në kolegjin e Loretos dhe pastaj në atë të Propaganda Fides. Me 1635 u emërua peshkop i Sapes ( Zadrimë ) si dhe peshkop në famullinë e Kallmetit . Në veprimtarinë e tij politike Bardhi do te jetë në rradhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për t'u cliruar nga zgjedha e huaj, zhvillimit dhe përparimit të vendit dhe të gjuhës shqipe.

Gjendja e mjeruar e popullit nën sundimin e egër osman, dëshira dhe përpjekjet për t'a ndihmuar atë që të shpëtonte nga kjo robëri, ishin shqetësime që e mundonin vazhdimisht Bardhin. Kjo duket edhe në relacionet që i dërgonte herë pas here Papës. Ja si shprehet në relacionin e vitit 1641 për rëndimet dhe poshtërimet që u bëheshin fshatarëve shqiptarë, sidomos të krishterëve, nga arbitrariteti i feudalëve turq: "Dhjetë ose pesëmbëdhjetë turq bashkohen dhe kalojnë nëpër shtëpitë e krishterëve dhe hanë e pinë sa të kenë oreks, gjithë ditën gjithë natën pa paguar asgjë. Ai i shkreti nuk mund të thotë se nuk ka bukë, verë, mish e tagji për kuajt e tyre, sepse ia përmbysin shtëpinë dhe e rrahin egërsisht. Po nuk pati, duhët të lerë peng rrobat e trupit për të ngopur lakmitë e tyre të mbrapshta "

Relacionet e tij kanë edhe më shumë të dhëna të tjera për gjendjen shpirtërore të popullit, për zakonet, traditën e tij etj.

Ashtu si edhe Budi, madje që në hapat e parë të jetës së vet, si misionar i fesë, Bardhi hyri në konflikt të hapur me klerin e huaj, madje edhe me ungjin e vet, Gjergj Bardhin, të cilin edhe do ta padise si një nga shkaktarët e vullnetshëm të mbytjes së Budit. Konflikti do të ishte aq i ashpër sa me një letër drejtuar Vatikanit vetëm 4-5 vjet pasi kishte ardhur në Zadrimë, do të shkruante: "Në qoftë se do të shpëtoj i gjallë nga telashet që më shkakton kryepeshkopi, qoftë ai vetë, qoftë me anën e zotërinjve turq, do të vij në Romë, për t'i treguar të gjitha dhe për të kërkuar ndihmë.

Bardhi e shikonte detyrën e peshkopit jo thjesht si të një misionari kishëtar, por edhe të pregatiste të rinj shqiptarë të shkolluar e t'i vinte fre dërgimit të misionarëve të huaj në viset shqiptare. Ai kërkonte klerikë të arsimuar shqiptarë, që t'u hiqeshin nga duart misionarëve të huaj shkollat që ishin hapur në vendin tonë për qëllimet e tyre të mbrapshta. Ai vetë, kishte nxitur dhe dërguar për studime në Itali, klerikë të vendit, të cilët do të merrnin dorë drejtimin e këtyre shkollave.

Vitet e fundit të jetës së Bardhit në vend që të ishin vite pune në lëmin e gjuhësisë e të letërsisë shqipe dhe të lëvizjes shqiptare për t'u çliruar, siç pritej prej hartuesit të fjalorit të parë të shqipes, përmbledhësit të parë të folklorit të parë të shqipes, prej mbledhësit të parë të folklorit tonë dhe prej mbrojtësit erudit të shqiptarisë së Skënderbeut, ishin vite lufte kundër pushtimit të huaj, ashtu edhe kundër synimeve të kishës katolike të Romës, vite që e lodhën shumë. Duke u gjendur në pellgun e kundërshtimeve dhe të intrigave që u thurren kundër tij më në fund u dorëzua, në mos drejpërdrejt, tërthorazi. Vdiq fare i ri, në moshën 37-vjeçare, në një kohë kur mund të ndihmonte shumë për zhvillimin dhe përparimin e vendit e të kulturës shqiptare.

Megjithatë Bardhi mbetet një nga figurat më të shquara të kulturës shqiptare për kohën kur jetoi. Ai na la trashëgim dy vepra madhore "Fjalorin latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjja e Skënderbeut. "Fjalorin latisht-shqip Bardhi e shkroi që kur ishte student dhe e botoi më 1635 në Romë. Autori thotë se e shkroi këtë vepër që t'i ndihmonte "gjuhës sonë që po bdaret e po bastardhohet sa me parë të ve  Bardhin e brente kështu shqetësimi si ta ruante gjuhën shqipe që të mos prishej e të mos humbiste me të kaluar të kohës në kushtet e pushtimit osman, dhe nga ana tjetër t'u shërbente edhe klerikëve katolike shqiptarë që nuk dinin gjuhën latine. Fjalori përmban rreth 2.500 fjalë shqipe. Krahas fjalëve, jepen edhe togfjalësha që tregojnë përdorimin e tyre. Në këtë fjalor për herë të parë gjuha shqipe ballafaqohet me një gjuhë të përpunuar, siç ishte gjuha latine në atë kohë. Përkthimi në shqip mbështetet kryesisht në gjuhën popullore, në fondin kryesor të gjuhës sonë, por shpeshherë Bardhi sjell në përdorim edhe shume fjalë të lashta. Me këtë vepër zë fill leksikologjja shqiptare, ndaj me të drejtë Bardhi quhet edhe leksikologu i parë në historinë e gjuhës shqipe.

Në fund të fjalorit, në një shtojcë, autori ka perfshirë edhe material gjuhësor, si; emra mashkullore e femërorë, emra farefisnie, emrat e qyteteve dhe të kështjellave kryesore të Shqiperisë, parafjalë, pasthirrma, disa mënyra të përshëndeturi si dhe një dialog të shkurtër.

Por kjo vepër i hapi rrugë dhe një dege tjetër të dijes shqiptare, folkloristikës sonë, sepse në të jane përfshirë edhe 113 proverba, shumica origjinale dhe vetëm pak të përkthyera. Edhe në zgjedhjen e tyre autori niset nga qëllime të qarta patriotike. Ndër këto proverba, interes të veçantë kanë ato që dëshmojnë për vetitë e bukura morale të popullit tonë, veçanërisht ato që shprehin urrejtjen për pushtuesin, si : "Tek shkel turku, nuk mbin bar etj.

Në fjalorin e tij ka përdorur alfabetin latin, pothuajse njëlloj si Buzuku e Budi, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël, çka të bën të mendosh se duhet të ketë njohur veprat e tyre.

Vepra tjetër e njohur e Bardhit është "Apologjia e Skënderbeut", botuar latinisht në Venedik më 1636. Titulli i saj i plotë është: "Gjergj Kastrioti epirotas, i quajtur zakonisht Skënderbe, princ trim mbi trima dhe i pathyeshem i shqiptareve, u kthehet bashkëatdhetarëve dhe atdheut të tij prej Frang Bardhit". Vepra në të vërtetë është një apologji (mbrojtje) që i bën autori Skënderbeut, si bir dhe hero i popullit shqiptar, prandaj edhe është quajtur Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këtë vepër autori e ka shkruar për 15 ditë, në kulmin e zemërimit, në rrugë e sipër, kur po kthehej në Shqipëri për të hedhur poshtë mendimet e pathemelta të një peshkopi boshnjak, që i mohonte Skënderbeut prejardhjen shqiptare. Më 1631 boshnjaku Tomko Marnavici kishte botuar një libërth ku pretendonte se Skënderbeu nuk ishte me origjinë shqiptare, por boshnjake, madje nga familja e Marnaviçëve. kjo rrethanë i jep veprës një frymë të mprehtë polemike dhe një stil energjik.

Këtë falsifikim Bardhi e quan të "kobshëm dhe ai iu vu punës për këtë vepër, se, po të heshtte, i dukej sikur do të tradhëtonte veten dhe atdheun. Pra , është ndjenja atdhetare ajo që e bren përbrenda autorin. Por fuqia e mendjes dhe e punës së tij bëhet më e madhe kur kjo ndjenjë përkon me drejtësinë e çështjes që mbron. Bardhi do t'i japë popullit të vet atë që i përket, duke pasur parasysh më tepër të vërtetën se sa atdheun, ashtu sic nuk do t'i lejonte vetes të rrëmbente një populli tjetër atë çka i përket atij. Dashuria e tij për atdheun fisnikërohet aq sa është e lartë edhe madhështore ideja dhe ndjenja e së vërtetës "Unë e mora përsipër këtë barrë, - thotë Bardhi, - jo për ndonjë arsye tjetër, veç që të qes para syve të tu (lexues) të vërtetën lakuriqe, të panjollosur, sepse kjo s'ka nevojë të lyhet e të stoliset me fjalë të bukura edhe të rrema".

Dashuria për atdheun, për të vërtetën, për popullin, për historinë dhe heroin e tij, për gjuhën dhe traditat e larta janë idetë themelore që përshkojnë fund e krye veprën. Mendjemprehtësia, kultura, horizonti i gjerë dhe aftësia për t'i përdorur me mjeshtëri argumentet janë karakteristika dalluese të veprës dhe të vetë autorit. Për të mbrojtur shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut autori niset nga argumente të sigurta dhe të shumta historike, pa nënçmuar gojëdhënat. Ai zotëron plotësisht metodën e shkencës historike të kohës dhe vlerëson e krahason në mënyrë kritike burimet historike. Përveç kaq e kaq historianëve në zë që sjell si argumente në mbrojte të tezës së vet të drejtë, Bardhi si një njohës dhe mbledhës i i traditës gojore popullore, për të vërtetuar shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut, shfrytëzon me mjeshtëri të rrallë gojëdhënat dhe faktin që emri i Skënderbeut dhe kujtimi i tij rrojnë të gjalla në ndërgjegjen e popullit.

"Vazhdimisht gjer në ditët e sotme, - shkruan autori, - bashkëkohësit tanë flasin për të dhe këndojnë me zë të lartë trimërinë e tij nëpër gostitë dhe e quajnë Skënderbeun tonë me emrin "Kuçedra e Arbrit", d.m.th. dragoi i Epirit. Dhe sa herë që shqiptohen këto fjalë, kuptohet vetëm Skënderbeu".

Ndjenja patriotike, dashuria për popullin dhe vendin e vet, krenaria për të kaluarën e tij të lavdishme dhe admirimi për heroin që çuditi botën me trimërinë e tij përshkojnë gjithë veprën. Këto përcaktojnë edhe disa cilësi të stilit të autori , si: patosin e ngritur, frazën e gjatë dhe të ngjeshur, gjuhën e mprehte plot thumba, për të hedhur poshtë fallsifikimet e kundërshtarit etj. Këto tipare e bëjnë veprën jo thjesht një polemikë historike, por një libër me vlera letrare. Njeri me kulturë të gjerë dhe mendje të mprehtë, Frang Bardhi, duke vazhduar traditën e Barletit në historiografinë shqiptare dhe duke hapur rrugë në fushën e leksikograisë e të gjurmimeve etnografike, me veprën e tij u bë një figurë e shquar e kulturës shqiptare të shekullit XVII .
*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Parathėnia e "Fjalorit" tė Frang Bardhit( 1606 - 1643 )* 

*( Fragment)* 

*Tue pasunė ditė e pėrditė, tė dashunitė e mij, mbassi hina ndė Kolexhė, kujtuem(1) me qish(2) copė librė keshė me ndihmuem mbėnjaanė gjuhėnė tanė, qi po bdaretė e po bastardhohetė saa maa parė tė ve(3); e maa fort me ndimuem gjithė atyne qi janė nd'urdhėnitė Tinėzot e tė shintesė kishė katolike, e s'dijnė gjuhėnė latine, paa tė sijėt askush s'munė shėrbenjė si duhetė paa tė madh error(4) e faj hesaapetė(5), zakonetė ė ēeremoniatė e shintesė kishėsė Romėsė; mė ndy(6) jo pak mirė me marrė e me nkėthyesė n'gjuhėt cė lėtine mbė gjuhėt t'arbėneshė njė dicionar, qi tjetėr s'ashtė veēėse nja librė, qi kaa ndė vetėhe saa fjalė e saa emėna janė e gjindenė ndė kėte pjesė shekulli(7) posikuur me thanė tė nierėzet e tė shtazėvet e ujėnavet e tė malevet e tė fushavet e tė saa tjera kafshėve(8), qi gjindenė ndėnė qiellt, ende mbė qiellt, posikuur tė Tinėzot, tė engjiet e tė shintėnet... I silli librė mė pėlqei e m'u duk se kishte me u qenė pėr ndoonja ndimė, ndoonėse tė pakė e tė moritunė(9). 

Prashtu, mbassi u daashė Kolexhiet cė Zonjėsė ndė Lurijt e ershė mb'Romė pr'urdhėnit tė Kuvendit Shint(10) e tė ndriēmit nderueshimit zot upeshkėpit Sadrimėsė, tim ungjė, pr'emėnė Gjeēi i Bardhė(11), fisit sinė e ndoret sonė, shumė i urtė e i vėjyeshim, i cilli, prej sė dashunit tė Tinėzot e sė shintit Atė Papė Urbanit VIII, ashtė tash krijuem e baam argjupeshkėpi i Tivarit; e hina nė Kolexhė te janė shkollarėtė, oo ata qi xanė, me vonė mbasandaj ndėr tė paafeet me ētuem shintenė e tė vėrtetėnė feenė tanė,zunafijll tue kėthyem kėtė dicionaar mbė gjuhėt tanė, e kėtheva nsi(12) gjithė qish mujta; e mbassi e solla(13), m'u duk i pakė e i vogėlė, prashtu hina tue kujtuem(14) e shkrova mbe gjuhėt tanė maa parė do tė falunazė(15), qi kanė zakon e banjėnė t'Arbėneshėtė kuur, sė largu oo s'tė kėtje(16), mb'udhė mpiqenė, tue vumė pėrngjat(17) tyne ende mbė gjuhėt tė Latinjet; ashtu ende do proverbia oo tė thana, ncė sijashit disa kanė zakon e i thonė Latinjtė e disa Taliantė; do adverbia ende, e gjithė saa kafshė janė nė kėtė copėzė librė, i vuna fjalė pėr fjalė, e maa parė mbė disa vuna latinisht, ani(18) pėrngjat oo pėrfundit vuna arbėnisht, e mbė tė tjera vuuna maa parė fjalėnė e rieshtnė arbėnisht, ani pėrfundit latinisht, ashtu qi ata qi tė fėdigenė(19) e tė duenė mė xanė gjuhėnė latine maa mirė e maa udob(20) t'u vinjė ... 

... Prej Rome, dit ndė maaj 30, ndė vietėtė Krishti 1635. Shėrbėtori i zotėnijsė saaj, unė D.Frangu i Bardhė, shkollaar ndė Kolexhė tė Shintesė Fee. 


Shėnim:

"Parathėnia ..." ėshtė nxjerrė nga origjinali, qė ruhet nė Bibliotekėn Kombėtare. Nė kėtė parathėnie gjejmė disa te dhėna kryesore mbi jetėn e Bardhit. 
Sqarime:

( 1) Kujtuem, sjellur ndėr mend, menduar.
( 2) Qish, ēfarė.
( 3) Saa maa parė tė ve, sa mė shumė shkon koha. 
( 4) Error, ang. gabim.

( 5) Hesaapetė, tq. konceptet.

( 6) Mėndy, m'u duk.

( 7) Nė kėte pjesė shekulli, nė kėtė pjesė tė botės, nė kėtė vend.

( 8) Kafshėve, sendeve.

( 9) Tė moritunė, tė pakė, tė dobėt. Lurij (Loreto), qytet nė Itali, ku ishte njė kolegj, me emėr "Kolegji Ilirian", qė pergadiste priftėrinj e misionarė edhe pėr Shqipėrinė. Punėn pėr fjalorin, B. e filloi duke qenė akoma nxėnės.

(10) Kuvendit Shint, Kuvendi i Propagandės sė Shenjtė, njė si organizatė e Vatikanit pėr propagandėn fetare nė vendet e ndryshme. Mbasi kreu studimet nė Loreto, B. i vazhdoi ato nė njė seminar tė Propagandės sė Shenjtė ("Propaganda Fide").

(11) Gjeēi i Bardhė, vdiq mė 1647. Familja e Bardhajve duket se ishte njė familje priftėrinjėsh, qė luajtėn rol me rėndėsi nė kishėn katolike tė vendit tonė, veēanėrisht qė nga pjesa e dytė e shekullit XVI e gjer nė pjesėn e parė tė shekullit XVII. Daja i Gjeēit, Nikolla, dhe Gjeēi vetė, patėn marrė pjesė nė lėvizjet kryengritėse tė vendit kundėr Turqisė.

(12) Nsi, prej tij.

(13) E solla, e pėrktheva.

(14) Hina tue kujtuem, fillova tė mendoj.

(15) Tė falunazė, pėrdhėndetje.

(16) S'tė kėtje, sė afėrmi.

(17) Pėrgjat, pranė, pėrkrah.

(18) Ani, pastaj.

(19) Fėdigenė, lodhen, pėrpiqen.

(20) Udob, lehtė.*

*Frank Bardhi ishte ipeshkvit i Sapës. Ishte shkruesi i parë i një fjalori për gjuhen shqipe.*

*toni77*

----------


## Pasiqe

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=59957

----------


## NoName

*Frang Bardhi*
*(1606-1643)*


Autori i tretë i rëndësishëm i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare është Frang Bardhi. Midis autorëve të tjerë të kësaj periudhe, Bardhi zë një vend të vecantë. Duke ndjekur vazhdën e paraardhësve në veprimtarinë atdhetare, në fushën e krijimtarisë letrare i kalon caqet e përkthimeve fetare. Ai kishte interesa më të gjera. Bardhi bëri edhe përkthime fetare, por ato mbeten të pabotuara dhe 
humbën, prandaj ai ka hyrë në historinë e kulturës sonë kombëtare si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian, folklorist e etnograf. Bardhi studiohet në historine e letërsisë sonë me dy vepra oigjinale: "Fjalori latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këto vepra e lidhin atë më tepër me humanizmin shqiptar sesa me traditën e letërsisë fetare të shekujve XVI-XVII. 
Edhe për jetën e Bardhit dhe për veprimtarinë e tij kemi pak të dhëna. Lindi në Kallmet të Zadrimës më 1606. Ai sikurse edhe Budi, krenohej që i perkiste një familjeje pjestarët e së cilës nuk u rreshtuan me pushtuesit. 
Studimet i kreu në Itali, në kolegjin e Loretos dhe pastaj në atë të Propaganda Fides. Me 1635 u emërua peshkop i Sapes ( Zadrimë ). Në veprimtarinë e tij politike Bardhi do te jetë në rradhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për t'u cliruar nga zgjedha e huaj, zhvillimit dhe përparimit të vendit dhe të gjuhës shqipe. 
Gjendja e mjeruar e popullit nën sundimin e egër osman, dëshira dhe përpjekjet për t'a ndihmuar atë që të shpëtonte nga kjo robëri, ishin shqetësime që e mundonin vazhdimisht Bardhin. Kjo duket edhe në relacionet që i dërgonte herë pas here Papës. Ja si shprehet në relacionin e vitit 1641 për rëndimet dhe poshtërimet që u bëheshin fshatarëve shqiptarë, sidomos të krishterëve, nga arbitrariteti i feudalëve turq: "Dhjetë ose pesëmbëdhjetë turq bashkohen dhe kalojnë nëpër shtëpitë e krishterëve dhe hanë e pinë sa të kenë oreks, gjithë ditën gjithë natën pa paguar asgjë. Ai i shkreti nuk mund të thotë se nuk ka bukë, verë, mish e tagji për kuajt e tyre, sepse ia përmbysin shtëpinë dhe e rrahin egërsisht. Po nuk pati, duhët të lerë peng rrobat e trupit për të ngopur lakmitë e tyre të mbrapshta " 
Relacionet e tij kanë edhe më shumë të dhëna të tjera për gjendjen shpirtërore të popullit, për zakonet, traditën e tij etj. Ashtu si edhe Budi, madje që në hapat e parë të jetës së vet, si misionar i fesë, Bardhi hyri në konflikt të hapur me klerin e huaj, madje edhe me ungjin e vet, Gjergj Bardhin, të cilin edhe do ta padise si një nga shkaktarët e vullnetshëm të mbytjes së Budit. Konflikti do të ishte aq i ashpër sa me një letër drejtuar Vatikanit vetëm 4-5 vjet pasi kishte ardhur në Zadrimë, do të shkruante: "Në qoftë se do të shpëtoj i gjallë nga telashet që më shkakton kryepeshkopi, qoftë ai vetë, qoftë me anën e zotërinjve turq, do të vij në Romë, për t'i treguar të gjitha dhe për të kërkuar ndihmë. 
Bardhi e shikonte detyrën e peshkopit jo thjesht si të një misionari kishëtar, por edhe të pregatiste të rinj shqiptarë të shkolluar e t'i vinte fre dërgimit të misionarëve të huaj në viset shqiptare. Ai kërkonte klerikë të arsimuar 
shqiptarë, që t'u hiqeshin nga duart misionarëve të huaj shkollat që ishin hapur në vendin tonë për qëllimet e tyre të mbrapshta. Ai vetë, kishte nxitur dhe dërguar për studime në Itali, klerikë të vendit, të cilët do të merrnin dorë drejtimin e këtyre shkollave. 
Vitet e fundit të jetës së Bardhit në vend që të ishin vite pune në lëmin e gjuhësisë e të letërsisë shqipe dhe të lëvizjes shqiptare për t'u çliruar, siç pritej prej hartuesit të fjalorit të parë të shqipes, përmbledhësit të parë të folklorit të parë të shqipes, prej mbledhësit të parë të folklorit tonë dhe prej mbrojtësit erudit të shqiptarisë së Skënderbeut, ishin vite lufte kundër pushtimit të huaj, ashtu edhe kundër synimeve të kishës katolike të Romës, vite që e lodhën shumë. Duke u gjendur në pellgun e kundërshtimeve dhe të intrigave që u thurren kundër tij më në fund u dorëzua, në mos drejpërdrejt, tërthorazi. Vdiq fare i ri, në moshën 37-vjeçare, në një kohë kur mund të ndihmonte shumë për zhvillimin dhe përparimin e vendit e të kulturës shqiptare. 
Megjithatë Bardhi mbetet një nga figurat më të shquara të kulturës shqiptare për kohën kur jetoi. Ai na la trashëgim dy vepra madhore "Fjalorin latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjja e Skënderbeut. "Fjalorin latisht-shqip Bardhi e shkroi që kur ishte student dhe e botoi më 1635 në Romë. Autori thotë se e shkroi këtë vepër që t'i ndihmonte "gjuhës sonë që po bdaret e po bastardhohet sa me parë të ve  Bardhin e brente kështu shqetësimi si ta ruante gjuhën shqipe që të mos prishej e të mos humbiste me të kaluar të kohës në kushtet e pushtimit osman, dhe nga ana tjetër t'u shërbente edhe klerikëve katolike shqiptarë që nuk dinin gjuhën latine. Fjalori përmban rreth 2.500 fjalë shqipe. Krahas fjalëve, jepen edhe togfjalësha që tregojnë përdorimin e tyre. Në këtë fjalor për herë të parë gjuha shqipe ballafaqohet me një gjuhë të përpunuar, siç ishte gjuha latine në atë kohë. 
Përkthimi në shqip mbështetet kryesisht në gjuhën popullore, në fondin kryesor të gjuhës sonë, por shpeshherë Bardhi sjell në përdorim edhe shume fjalë të lashta. Me këtë vepër zë fill leksikologjja shqiptare, ndaj me të drejtë Bardhi quhet edhe leksikologu i parë në historinë e gjuhës shqipe. 
Në fund të fjalorit, në një shtojcë, autori ka perfshirë edhe material gjuhësor, si; emra mashkullore e femërorë, emra farefisnie, emrat e qyteteve dhe të kështjellave kryesore të Shqiperisë, parafjalë, pasthirrma, disa mënyra të përshëndeturi si dhe një dialog të shkurtër. 
Por kjo vepër i hapi rrugë dhe një dege tjetër të dijes shqiptare, folkloristikës sonë, sepse në të jane përfshirë edhe 113 proverba, shumica origjinale dhe vetëm pak të përkthyera. Edhe në zgjedhjen e tyre autori niset nga qëllime të qarta patriotike. Ndër këto proverba, interes të veçantë kanë ato që dëshmojnë për vetitë e bukura morale të popullit tonë, veçanërisht ato që shprehin urrejtjen për pushtuesin, si : "Tek shkel turku, nuk mbin bar etj. 
Në fjalorin e tij ka përdorur alfabetin latin, pothuajse njëlloj si Buzuku e Budi, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël, çka të bën të mendosh se duhet të ketë njohur veprat e tyre. 
Vepra tjetër e njohur e Bardhit është "Apologjia e Skënderbeut", botuar latinisht në Venedik më 1636. Titulli i saj i plotë është: "Gjergj Kastrioti epirotas, i quajtur zakonisht Skënderbe, princ trim mbi trima dhe i pathyeshem i shqiptareve, u kthehet bashkëatdhetarëve dhe atdheut të tij prej Frang Bardhit". Vepra në të vërtetë është një apologji (mbrojtje) që i bën autori Skënderbeut, si bir dhe hero i popullit shqiptar, prandaj edhe është quajtur Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këtë vepër autori e ka shkruar për 15 ditë, në kulmin e zemërimit, në rrugë e sipër, kur po kthehej në Shqipëri për të hedhur poshtë mendimet e pathemelta të një peshkopi boshnjak, që i mohonte Skënderbeut prejardhjen shqiptare. Më 1631 boshnjaku Tomko Marnavici kishte botuar një libërth ku pretendonte se Skënderbeu nuk ishte me origjinë shqiptare, por boshnjake, madje nga familja e Marnaviçëve. kjo rrethanë i jep veprës një frymë të mprehtë polemike dhe një stil energjik. 
Këtë falsifikim Bardhi e quan të "kobshëm dhe ai iu vu punës për këtë vepër, se, po të heshtte, i dukej sikur do të tradhëtonte veten dhe atdheun. Pra , është ndjenja atdhetare ajo që e bren përbrenda autorin. Por fuqia e mendjes dhe e punës së tij bëhet më e madhe kur kjo ndjenjë përkon me drejtësinë e çështjes që mbron. Bardhi do t'i japë popullit të vet atë që i përket, duke pasur parasysh më tepër të vërtetën se sa atdheun, ashtu sic nuk do t'i lejonte vetes të rrëmbente një populli tjetër atë çka i përket atij. Dashuria e tij për atdheun fisnikërohet aq sa është e lartë edhe madhështore ideja dhe ndjenja e së vërtetës "Unë e mora përsipër këtë barrë, - thotë Bardhi, - jo për ndonjë arsye tjetër, veç që të qes para syve të tu 
(lexues) të vërtetën lakuriqe, të panjollosur, sepse kjo s'ka nevojë të lyhet e të stoliset me fjalë të bukura edhe të rrema". 
Dashuria për atdheun, për të vërtetën, për popullin, për historinë dhe heroin e tij, për gjuhën dhe traditat e larta janë idetë themelore që përshkojnë fund e krye veprën. Mendjemprehtësia, kultura, horizonti i gjerë dhe aftësia për t'i përdorur me mjeshtëri argumentet janë karakteristika dalluese të veprës dhe të vetë autorit. 
Për të mbrojtur shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut autori niset nga argumente të sigurta dhe të shumta historike, pa nënçmuar gojëdhënat. Ai zotëron plotësisht metodën e shkencës historike të kohës dhe vlerëson e krahason në mënyrë kritike burimet historike. Përveç kaq e kaq historianëve në zë që sjell si argumente në mbrojte të tezës së vet të drejtë, Bardhi si një njohës dhe mbledhës i i traditës gojore popullore, për të vërtetuar shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut, shfrytëzon me mjeshtëri të rrallë gojëdhënat dhe faktin që emri i Skënderbeut dhe kujtimi i tij rrojnë të gjalla në ndërgjegjen e popullit. 
"Vazhdimisht gjer në ditët e sotme, - shkruan autori, - bashkëkohësit tanë flasin për të dhe këndojnë me zë të lartë trimërinë e tij nëpër gostitë dhe e quajnë Skënderbeun tonë me emrin "Kuçedra e Arbrit", d.m.th. dragoi i Epirit. Dhe sa herë që shqiptohen këto fjalë, kuptohet vetëm Skënderbeu". 
Ndjenja patriotike, dashuria për popullin dhe vendin e vet, krenaria për të kaluarën e tij të lavdishme dhe admirimi për heroin që çuditi botën me trimërinë e tij përshkojnë gjithë veprën. Këto përcaktojnë edhe disa cilësi të stilit të autori , si: patosin e ngritur, frazën e gjatë dhe të ngjeshur, gjuhën e mprehte plot thumba, për të hedhur poshtë fallsifikimet e kundërshtarit etj. Këto tipare e bëjnë veprën jo thjesht një polemikë historike, por një libër me vlera letrare. Njeri me kulturë të gjerë dhe mendje të mprehtë, Frang Bardhi, duke vazhduar traditën e Barletit në historiografinë shqiptare dhe duke hapur rrugë në fushën e leksikograisë e të gjurmimeve etnografike, me veprën e tij u bë një figurë e shquar e kulturës shqiptare të shekullit XVII.

----------


## Big Blue

Te lumte per temen nameless....

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Ky qoka ster-ster-ster-ster-ster gjushi jom  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## joss

Frang Bardhi, i vërteti sipas kohës 

28 Maj  Titulli: Frang Bardhi dhe relacionet e tij 

Autori: Tonin Çobani 

Botimi: Misioni katolik shqiptar 



Pasqyrimi i dhënë i tematikës, në shikim të parë, ndoshta, do ta çonte lexuesin në mendimin se, libri i Tonin Çobanit "Frang Bardhi dhe Relacionet e tij" paraqet njëfarë përshkrimi konservativ historik, e që në fakt, nuk është ashtu, përkundrazi: në ndërthurje të diskursit të vet në tematikën historizuese, autori me vetëdije, vende-vende me mjeshtri të rrallë dhe me distancë ndaj refleksionit të shumëfishtë, për tematikën e tij enorme arrin të bëjë një prezantim sa rrënjësisht historik, shumë të qartë, të pasuruar me të dhëna deri në përfeksionizëm, thellësisht i bindshëm deri në palcë, sovran deri në provokime, njëkohësisht, i aftë për të paraqitur tërë zhgoglitjen, mbulueshmërinë dhe pakapshmërinë e problematikës, me të cilin e tërheq lexuesin në një lexim të tendosur. 

Gjatë leximit lehtazi vërehet pozita e autorit, si njohës i rrjedhave kohore, i cili e sjell Frang Bardhin në letra shqipe si gjymtyrë në trupin 

kombëtar në prag të 400- vjetorit të lindjes së tij. Për ta shtjelluar leximin e shumësisë tekstuale të vëzhgimit, në mënyrë që ai të jetë sa më substancial, autorit i është dashur ta dimensionojë me kujdes fizionominë e kishës katolike ndër shqiptarë në vargvitet e tërbimeve të egra otomane në Shqipëri të asaj kohe, kur mungonte kleri vendor, në kohë kur ai i duhej më së shumti Shqipërisë, duke ia afruar lexuesit kohësisht "shumë afër" Frang Bardhin të kapshëm, i cili mezi shpëton nga pusia-prita, që i bëhet atij, por, njëkohësisht, duke e stërholluar atë në një person, i cili di t'ia vendosë drejtpeshimin civilizimit kristian, duke ia vënë atij për krah emancipimin e popullit shqiptar. 

"Mosekzistenca e klerit vendor, ballafaqimi me klerikë të huaj, "të cilët nuk ia dinë hallet shqiptareve" e, që, me mosdashjen për ta mësuar gjuhën shqipe shkojnë deri në rrafsh të dukurisë së shtyrjes së besimtarit aq jars, sa që rrëfimin ta bëjë me përkthyes, duke e relativizuar deri në pakuptueshmëri besueshmërinë e individit (për t'u rrëfyer) para lotit nëpërmjet priftit. Vrulli i madh njerëzor, të cilin e hasim te Bardhi, për të mas braktisur rrënjët kristiane ndër shqiptarë, e që në Relacionet e tij do të shprehen si kërkesa të përsëritura për të shkolluar shqiptarë në kolegjet e huaja fetare; kërkesa për të emëruar në dioqezat e vendit ipeshkvij shqiptarë, që disa prej klerikëve të arsimuar të hapnin shkolla pranë rezidencave ipeshkvore etj", shkruan në parathënin e këtij libri Don Ndue Ballabani. 

Si çështje tejet jokonvencionale, por shumë pragmatike, në rend të parë njerëzore dhe deri në palcë kombëtare (edhe përkundër diskursit kristian që priftit nuk preferon të bëjë be), Frang Bardhi me vetëdije të plotë kapërcen lutjen dhe, duke bërë be nga thelbi i shpirtit. Autori e legjitimon tekstin duke e inkorporuar në strukturimin e tematikave të veta, të cilat i ka shpështjellë në mënyrë të jetë efikase: në vend të apologjisë së artikuluar, formulon logjikën tekstuale, që pozicionimin e vet në rrafshin e paraqitur kulturor e zhvesh plotësisht nga narracioni konvencional i njohur deri tani në letrat shqipe, duke u dhënë shkallën e normës njohurive të përgjithshme kulturore të kristianizmit ndër shqiptarë e, në anën tjetër, këto nocione të paraqitura në mënyrë sociale, të mbrojtura me fuqi, të mitizuara dhe vazhdimisht të politizuara, në mënyrë konsistente i ka ballafaqur në rrafshe konkrete: me metodologjinë e interpretimeve klasike të shkencave shoqërore, të cilat i zotëron në mënyrë sovrane, i ofron lexuesit si provokim, e pastaj e mbindërton rrjedhshmërinë në mënyrë plotësisht burimore, në rrafsh të barabarësisë strukturore. Siç analizon Ballbani "pasqyrëzimin e këtillë autori e fut natyrshëm në tekst pa ngarkesa të llojit belbëzues, sepse e ka të qartë qëllimin, duke i shtruar lexuesit linearizmin sociokulturor, duke ia afruar atij Frang Bardhin në kohën, në të cilën vepron, rrethanat që e stërngarkojnë dinamizmin e tij dhe ndërkamsat e njëpasnjëshme, që çojnë deri në humnerë apo deri në mbytje siç ishte rasti me Pjetër Budin. Me lehtësi, pa iu duk e e arsyeshme t'i shtjellojë ato, me një kthesë të befasishme tematike, të cilën e rrumbullakëson në Relacionet e veta, autori e lidh në vazhdueshmërinë skenike të shqyrtimit të tij: në kanunizimin njerëzor- juridik të shqiptarizmës, ku, si tema bartëse heton, në njërën anë, orientimet kulturore thelbësore të trashëgimisë kristiane mbi shqiptarizmin, që janë të ritualizuara deri në shkallë të kuptueshmërisë". Kapitujt dhe rrjedhshmëria e tyre në tekst paraqiten si entitetete sociale duke ia shtrirë lexuesit hartën e prezencës kristiane në atë pjesë të shoqërisë shqiptare brenda suazave të ipeshkvisë. Instalimin e pasqyrave sekuenciale, autori kësaj radhe e zhvillon në mënyrë strikte: duke prekur definimin kristian tashmë të copëzuar shqiptar, duke shprishur perpetuimin e orientimeve të tilla kulturore nëpërmes kombëtares, fuqisë së kishës (edhe pse të varfër), duke e ngarkuar atë dukuri bindshëm me tematikë të përbashkët, aty-këtu të fshehur, por qartësisht të definuar. Libri i Tonin Çobanit "Frang Bardhi dhe Relacionet e tij" paraqet, së paku, katër cilësi të shkëlqyeshme, që mund t'i zbërthejmë. Së pari, siç u tha, është pozicionimi i tij i vetëdijshëm i legjitimitetit analitik të rrjedhës historike; së dyti, stili i tij i shkrimit që shpreh lehtësi sovrane të analizës e që nuk shkel asnjëherë normën e shpjegimit akademik, duke mos rënë në kurth të euforisë shterpë të "historicizmit"; së treti, rrëfimi krenar dhe vende-vende i prekshëm dhe sot në imagjinarin e begatshëm kulturor dhe, së fundmi, qëndrimi i tij, i cili reflektohet me vazhdimësi këmbëngulëse, qoftë nga pozita shkencore, e cila, njëkohësisht, e bën të dallueshëm autorin si analitik, qoftë nga aspekti që e bën veprën thellësisht shkencore.

----------


## NoName

*400-vjetori i lindjes së imzot Frang Bardhit, 
shkrimtar e figurë e lartë kishtare në Prishtinë*



(29.11.06)

_Festohet në diasporën shqiptare 400 vjetori i lindjes së Frang Bardhit. Ipeshkvi Frang Bardhi ka hyrë në historinë e kulturës kombëtare si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian, folklorist e etnograf. Bardhi studiohet në historine e letërsisë shqipe me dy vepra origjinale: "Fjalori latinisht-shqip dhe "Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Lindi në Kallmet të Zadrimës më 1606. Ai sikurse edhe Budi, krenohej që i perkiste një familjeje, pjestarët e së cilës nuk u rreshtuan me pushtuesit.

Studimet i kreu në Itali, në kolegjin e Loretos dhe pastaj në atë të Propaganda Fides. Me 1635 u emërua ipeshkëv i Sapës ( Zadrimë ). Në veprimtarinë e tij politike Bardhi do te jetë në rradhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për t'u çliruar nga zgjedha e huaj, zhvillimit dhe përparimit të vendit dhe të gjuhës shqipe. Vdiq në moshën 37-vjeçare._ 


*Imzot Frang Bardhi (1606-1643)*


Lindi në Kallmet të Zadrimës më 1606.

Rrjedh nga një familje e njohur, që për shumë kohë kishte nxjerrë arqipeshkvij dhe kapedanë dhe kishte lidhje me venedikun. Gjergj Bardhi ungji i tij, tregoi kujdes të veçante për Frangun, për shkollimin e tij dhe ngritjen ne hierarkinë fetare të vendit.

Mësimet fillestare i mori në rrethet e vendlindjes, dhe në moshën 22 vjeç u bë prift.

Studimet e larta i kreu në Itali, në kolegjin e ilirian të Loretos dhe pastaj në atë të Propaganda Fides, në Romë. Më 1635 u emëua Peshkop i Sapës (Zadrimë) ku shërbeu derisa vdiq në moshën 37 vjeçare.

U dallua si dijetar e krijues i zellshëm.

Relacionet e tij drejtuar Papës kanë shumë te dhëna për gjendjen e mjeruar të popullit nën zgjedhen turke, për zakonet, traditat etj etj.

Detyrën e Peshkopit e sheh jo vetëm si një misionar kishtar por edhe që të përgatisë të rinj shqiptarë të shkolluar e t'i vinte fre dërgimit të misionarve të huaj në viset shqiptare. Ai vetë kishte nxitur e derguar për studime në Itali, klerikë të vendit, të cilët do merrnin ne dorë drejtimin e këtyre shkollave.

Ai mbeti megjithatë një ngafigurat më të shquara të kulturës shqiptare per kohën kur jetoi.

Autor i rëndësishëm i letërsisë së vjetër shqipe. Veprimtaria e tij i kalon caqet e përkthimeve fetare. Në historinë e kulturës shqiptare ka hyrë si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historia, folklorist dhe etnograf.

Bardhi la dy vepra origjinale: Dictionarium latino - epiroticum (1635, Romë ), ("Fjalori latinisht - shqip" dhe "Skënderbeu" (1636, Venedik) (Apologji) Këto vepra e lidhin atë me humanizmin. Bardhi njofton vetë se ka përkthyer edhe libra fetarë, të cilët sot nuk njihen, dhe se ka shkruar disa relazione për viset shqiptare, të cilat kanë vlerë historike.

Fjalori latinisht -shqip" vepër të cilën e shkroi kur ishte student dhe e botoi me qëllimin e mirë siç shkruan vetë "... t'i ndihmonte gjuhës sonë që po bdaret e po bastardhohet sa më parë të ve..."

Fjalori përmban 2500 fjalë shqipe, dhe është fjalori i parë në shqip. Krahas spjegimit në latinisht jepet edhe ajo ne italisht, kurse në shtyllën shqip jep kuptimin ne turqisht, rradhë në sllavisht, që dëshmon për njohje nga Bardhi të këtyre gjuhëve. Krahas fjalëve jepen edhe togfjalësha që tregojnë përdorimin e tyre.

Për herë të parë gjuha shqipe përballohet me një gjuhë aq të përpunuar sa latinishtja.

Përkthimi shqip mbeshtetet kryesisht në gjuhën popullore. Me ketë vepër zë fill leksikologjia shqiptare e Bardhi quhet Leksikologu i Parë Shqiptar.

Në fund të fjalorit autori ka përfshirë edhe material gjuhësor.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Më 1 korrik të vitit 1643 vdiq ipeshkvi Frang Bardhi, shkrimtar i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare.*



*Pra si sot, më 1 korrik të vitit 1643 vdiq ipeshkvi shqiptar  Frang Bardhi ipeshkëv, shkrimtar i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare. Ai lindi në Kallmet të Zadrimës në vitin 1606. Studioi në kolegjin kishtar të Loretos në Itali dhe në atë të Propaganda Fides të Vatikanit në Romë. U emërua ipeshkëv në dioqezën e Sapës. Krahas misionit e punës meshtarake e pastaj ipeshkvnore, Bardhi pati një kujdes të veçantë për kultivimin e kulturës shqipe dhe përparimin e popullit shqiptar, e kështu zhvilloi edhe veprimtari të dendura letrare dhe shoqëroro-politike.* 

*U mor me përkthimin e veprave katekistike, liturgjike e fetare nga italishtja dhe latinishtja në shqip për formimin shpirtëror të besimtarëve të krishterë. Po  Frang Bardhi njihet edhe si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian i folklorit e si etnograf. Që kur ishte student në kolegj pat filluar të shkruajë në latinisht vepra që më vonë e bënë të njohur. Disa prej tyre janë: "Fjalor latinisht-shqip", e "Gjergj Kastrioti, Epirioti Skënderbeu".*

*Në veprimtarinë e tij shoqëroro-politike  Bardhi do të jetë në radhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për t'u çliruar nga zgjedha e huaj osmane, zhvillimit dhe përparimit të vendit e të gjuhës shqipe.*

*Gjendja e mjeruar e popullit shqiptar nën sundimin e egër osman, dëshira e përpjekjet për ta ndihmuar atë që të shpëtonte nga kjo robëri, ishin shqetësime që e mundonin vazhdimisht bariun shpirtëror  Bardhin. Kjo duket edhe në relacionet që ai i dërgonte herë pas here Papës e Propaganda Fides.* 

*Ja si shprehet në relacionin e vitit 1641 për rëndimet dhe poshtërimet që u bëheshin fshatarëve shqiptarë, sidomos të krishterëve, nga arbitrariteti i feudalëve turq: "Dhjetë ose pesëmbëdhjetë turq bashkohen dhe kalojnë nëpër shtëpitë e krishterëve dhe hanë e pinë sa të kenë oreks, gjithë ditën gjithë natën pa paguar asgjë. Ai i shkreti nuk mund të thotë se nuk ka bukë, verë, mish e tagji për kuajt e tyre, sepse ia përmbysin shtëpinë dhe e rrahin egërsisht. Po nuk pati, duhet të lerë peng rrobat e trupit për të ngopur lakmitë e tyre të mbrapshta …"
Relacionet e ipeshkvit Frang Bardhit kanë edhe shumë të dhëna të tjera për gjendjen shpirtërore të popullit shqiptar, për zakonet, traditën, sfidat dhe perspektivat për një të ardhme në liri e begati.*

----------


## Rroni01

Frang Bardhi ai qe i riktheu Skenderbeun Shqiperise
LETERSIA E VJETËR SHQIPTARE

 FRANG BARDHI (1606-1643)

Autori i tretë i rëndësishëm i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare është Frang Bardhi. Midis autorëve të tjerë të kësaj periudhe, Bardhi zë një vend të vecantë. Duke ndjekur vazhdën e paraardhësve në veprimtarinë atdhetare, në fushën e krijimtarisë letrare i kalon caqet e përkthimeve fetare. Ai kishte interesa më të gjera. Bardhi bëri edhe përkthime fetare, por ato mbeten të pabotuara dhe humbën, prandaj ai ka hyrë në historinë e kulturës sonë kombëtare si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian, folklorist e etnograf.
Bardhi studiohet në historine e letërsisë sonë me dy vepra oigjinale: "Fjalori latinisht-shqip„ dhe "Apologjia e Skënderbeut„. Këto vepra e lidhin atë më tepër me humanizmin shqiptar sesa me traditën e letërsisë fetare të shekujve XVI-XVII.
Edhe për jetën e Bardhit dhe për veprimtarinë e tij kemi pak të dhëna. Lindi në Kallmet të Lezhes më 1606. Ai sikurse edhe Budi, krenohej që i perkiste një familjeje pjestarët e së cilës nuk u rreshtuan me pushtuesit. Studimet i kreu në Itali, në kolegjin e Loretos dhe pastaj në atë të Propaganda Fides. Me 1635 u emërua peshkop i Sapes ( Zadrimë ) si dhe peshkop në famullinë e Kallmetit . Në veprimtarinë e tij politike Bardhi do te jetë në rradhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për t'u cliruar nga zgjedha e huaj, zhvillimit dhe përparimit të vendit dhe të gjuhës shqipe.
Gjendja e mjeruar e popullit nën sundimin e egër osman, dëshira dhe përpjekjet për t'a ndihmuar atë që të shpëtonte nga kjo robëri, ishin shqetësime që e mundonin vazhdimisht Bardhin. Kjo duket edhe në relacionet që i dërgonte herë pas here Papës. Ja si shprehet në relacionin e vitit 1641 për rëndimet dhe poshtërimet që u bëheshin fshatarëve shqiptarë, sidomos të krishterëve, nga arbitrariteti i feudalëve turq: "Dhjetë ose pesëmbëdhjetë turq bashkohen dhe kalojnë nëpër shtëpitë e krishterëve dhe hanë e pinë sa të kenë oreks, gjithë ditën gjithë natën pa paguar asgjë. Ai i shkreti nuk mund të thotë se nuk ka bukë, verë, mish e tagji për kuajt e tyre, sepse ia përmbysin shtëpinë dhe e rrahin egërsisht. Po nuk pati, duhët të lerë peng rrobat e trupit për të ngopur lakmitë e tyre të mbrapshta …"
Relacionet e tij kanë edhe më shumë të dhëna të tjera për gjendjen shpirtërore të popullit, për zakonet, traditën e tij etj.
Ashtu si edhe Budi, madje që në hapat e parë të jetës së vet, si misionar i fesë, Bardhi hyri në konflikt të hapur me klerin e huaj, madje edhe me ungjin e vet, Gjergj Bardhin, të cilin edhe do ta padise si një nga shkaktarët e vullnetshëm të mbytjes së Budit. Konflikti do të ishte aq i ashpër sa me një letër drejtuar Vatikanit vetëm 4-5 vjet pasi kishte ardhur në Zadrimë, do të shkruante: "Në qoftë se do të shpëtoj i gjallë nga telashet që më shkakton kryepeshkopi, qoftë ai vetë, qoftë me anën e zotërinjve turq, do të vij në Romë, për t'i treguar të gjitha dhe për të kërkuar ndihmë„.
Bardhi e shikonte detyrën e peshkopit jo thjesht si të një misionari kishëtar, por edhe të pregatiste të rinj shqiptarë të shkolluar e t'i vinte fre dërgimit të misionarëve të huaj në viset shqiptare. Ai kërkonte klerikë të arsimuar shqiptarë, që t'u hiqeshin nga duart misionarëve të huaj shkollat që ishin hapur në vendin tonë për qëllimet e tyre të mbrapshta. Ai vetë, kishte nxitur dhe dërguar për studime në Itali, klerikë të vendit, të cilët do të merrnin dorë drejtimin e këtyre shkollave.
Vitet e fundit të jetës së Bardhit në vend që të ishin vite pune në lëmin e gjuhësisë e të letërsisë shqipe dhe të lëvizjes shqiptare për t'u çliruar, siç pritej prej hartuesit të fjalorit të parë të shqipes, përmbledhësit të parë të folklorit të parë të shqipes, prej mbledhësit të parë të folklorit tonë dhe prej mbrojtësit erudit të shqiptarisë së Skënderbeut, ishin vite lufte kundër pushtimit të huaj, ashtu edhe kundër synimeve të kishës katolike të Romës, vite që e lodhën shumë. Duke u gjendur në pellgun e kundërshtimeve dhe të intrigave që u thurren kundër tij më në fund u dorëzua, në mos drejpërdrejt, tërthorazi. Vdiq fare i ri, në moshën 37-vjeçare, në një kohë kur mund të ndihmonte shumë për zhvillimin dhe përparimin e vendit e të kulturës shqiptare.
Megjithatë Bardhi mbetet një nga figurat më të shquara të kulturës shqiptare për kohën kur jetoi. Ai na la trashëgim dy vepra madhore "Fjalorin latinisht-shqip„ dhe "Apologjja e Skënderbeut„. "Fjalorin latisht-shqip„ Bardhi e shkroi që kur ishte student dhe e botoi më 1635 në Romë. Autori thotë se e shkroi këtë vepër që t'i ndihmonte "…gjuhës sonë që po bdaret e po bastardhohet sa me parë të ve …„ Bardhin e brente kështu shqetësimi si ta ruante gjuhën shqipe që të mos prishej e të mos humbiste me të kaluar të kohës në kushtet e pushtimit osman, dhe nga ana tjetër t'u shërbente edhe klerikëve katolike shqiptarë që nuk dinin gjuhën latine. Fjalori përmban rreth 2.500 fjalë shqipe. Krahas fjalëve, jepen edhe togfjalësha që tregojnë përdorimin e tyre. Në këtë fjalor për herë të parë gjuha shqipe ballafaqohet me një gjuhë të përpunuar, siç ishte gjuha latine në atë kohë. Përkthimi në shqip mbështetet kryesisht në gjuhën popullore, në fondin kryesor të gjuhës sonë, por shpeshherë Bardhi sjell në përdorim edhe shume fjalë të lashta. Me këtë vepër zë fill leksikologjja shqiptare, ndaj me të drejtë Bardhi quhet edhe leksikologu i parë në historinë e gjuhës shqipe.
Në fund të fjalorit, në një shtojcë, autori ka perfshirë edhe material gjuhësor, si; emra mashkullore e femërorë, emra farefisnie, emrat e qyteteve dhe të kështjellave kryesore të Shqiperisë, parafjalë, pasthirrma, disa mënyra të përshëndeturi si dhe një dialog të shkurtër.
Por kjo vepër i hapi rrugë dhe një dege tjetër të dijes shqiptare, folkloristikës sonë, sepse në të jane përfshirë edhe 113 proverba, shumica origjinale dhe vetëm pak të përkthyera. Edhe në zgjedhjen e tyre autori niset nga qëllime të qarta patriotike. Ndër këto proverba, interes të veçantë kanë ato që dëshmojnë për vetitë e bukura morale të popullit tonë, veçanërisht ato që shprehin urrejtjen për pushtuesin, si : "Tek shkel turku, nuk mbin bar„ etj.
Në fjalorin e tij ka përdorur alfabetin latin, pothuajse njëlloj si Buzuku e Budi, me ndonjë ndryshim të vogël, çka të bën të mendosh se duhet të ketë njohur veprat e tyre.
Vepra tjetër e njohur e Bardhit është "Apologjia e Skënderbeut", botuar latinisht në Venedik më 1636. Titulli i saj i plotë është: "Gjergj Kastrioti epirotas, i quajtur zakonisht Skënderbe, princ trim mbi trima dhe i pathyeshem i shqiptareve, u kthehet bashkëatdhetarëve dhe atdheut të tij prej Frang Bardhit". Vepra në të vërtetë është një apologji (mbrojtje) që i bën autori Skënderbeut, si bir dhe hero i popullit shqiptar, prandaj edhe është quajtur Apologjia e Skënderbeut. Këtë vepër autori e ka shkruar për 15 ditë, në kulmin e zemërimit, në rrugë e sipër, kur po kthehej në Shqipëri për të hedhur poshtë mendimet e pathemelta të një peshkopi boshnjak, që i mohonte Skënderbeut prejardhjen shqiptare. Më 1631 boshnjaku Tomko Marnavici kishte botuar një libërth ku pretendonte se Skënderbeu nuk ishte me origjinë shqiptare, por boshnjake, madje nga familja e Marnaviçëve. kjo rrethanë i jep veprës një frymë të mprehtë polemike dhe një stil energjik.
Këtë falsifikim Bardhi e quan të "kobshëm„ dhe ai iu vu punës për këtë vepër, se, po të heshtte, i dukej sikur do të tradhëtonte veten dhe atdheun. Pra , është ndjenja atdhetare ajo që e bren përbrenda autorin. Por fuqia e mendjes dhe e punës së tij bëhet më e madhe kur kjo ndjenjë përkon me drejtësinë e çështjes që mbron. Bardhi do t'i japë popullit të vet atë që i përket, duke pasur parasysh më tepër të vërtetën se sa atdheun, ashtu sic nuk do t'i lejonte vetes të rrëmbente një populli tjetër atë çka i përket atij. Dashuria e tij për atdheun fisnikërohet aq sa është e lartë edhe madhështore ideja dhe ndjenja e së vërtetës "Unë e mora përsipër këtë barrë, - thotë Bardhi, - jo për ndonjë arsye tjetër, veç që të qes para syve të tu (lexues) të vërtetën lakuriqe, të panjollosur, sepse kjo s'ka nevojë të lyhet e të stoliset me fjalë të bukura edhe të rrema".
Dashuria për atdheun, për të vërtetën, për popullin, për historinë dhe heroin e tij, për gjuhën dhe traditat e larta janë idetë themelore që përshkojnë fund e krye veprën. Mendjemprehtësia, kultura, horizonti i gjerë dhe aftësia për t'i përdorur me mjeshtëri argumentet janë karakteristika dalluese të veprës dhe të vetë autorit. Për të mbrojtur shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut autori niset nga argumente të sigurta dhe të shumta historike, pa nënçmuar gojëdhënat. Ai zotëron plotësisht metodën e shkencës historike të kohës dhe vlerëson e krahason në mënyrë kritike burimet historike. Përveç kaq e kaq historianëve në zë që sjell si argumente në mbrojte të tezës së vet të drejtë, Bardhi si një njohës dhe mbledhës i i traditës gojore popullore, për të vërtetuar shqiptarësinë e Skënderbeut, shfrytëzon me mjeshtëri të rrallë gojëdhënat dhe faktin që emri i Skënderbeut dhe kujtimi i tij rrojnë të gjalla në ndërgjegjen e popullit.
"Vazhdimisht gjer në ditët e sotme, - shkruan autori, - bashkëkohësit tanë flasin për të dhe këndojnë me zë të lartë trimërinë e tij nëpër gostitë… dhe e quajnë Skënderbeun tonë me emrin "Kuçedra e Arbrit", d.m.th. dragoi i Epirit. Dhe sa herë që shqiptohen këto fjalë, kuptohet vetëm Skënderbeu".
Ndjenja patriotike, dashuria për popullin dhe vendin e vet, krenaria për të kaluarën e tij të lavdishme dhe admirimi për heroin që çuditi botën me trimërinë e tij përshkojnë gjithë veprën. Këto përcaktojnë edhe disa cilësi të stilit të autori , si: patosin e ngritur, frazën e gjatë dhe të ngjeshur, gjuhën e mprehte plot thumba, për të hedhur poshtë fallsifikimet e kundërshtarit etj. Këto tipare e bëjnë veprën jo thjesht një polemikë historike, por një libër me vlera letrare. Njeri me kulturë të gjerë dhe mendje të mprehtë, Frang Bardhi, duke vazhduar traditën e Barletit në historiografinë shqiptare dhe duke hapur rrugë në fushën e leksikograisë e të gjurmimeve etnografike, me veprën e tij u bë një figurë e shquar e kulturës shqiptare të shekullit XVII

Parathėnia e "Fjalorit" tė Frang  Bardhit( 1606 - 1643 )


( Fragment)

Tue pasunė ditė e pėrditė, tė dashunitė e mij, mbassi hina ndė Kolexhė, kujtuem(1) me qish(2) copė librė keshė me ndihmuem mbėnjaanė gjuhėnė tanė, qi po bdaretė e po bastardhohetė saa maa parė tė ve(3); e maa fort me ndimuem gjithė atyne qi janė nd'urdhėnitė Tinėzot e tė shintesė kishė katolike, e s'dijnė gjuhėnė latine, paa tė sijėt askush s'munė shėrbenjė si duhetė paa tė madh error(4) e faj hesaapetė(5), zakonetė ė ēeremoniatė e shintesė kishėsė Romėsė; mė ndy(6) jo pak mirė me marrė e me nkėthyesė n'gjuhėt cė lėtine mbė gjuhėt t'arbėneshė njė dicionar, qi tjetėr s'ashtė veēėse nja librė, qi kaa ndė vetėhe saa fjalė e saa emėna janė e gjindenė ndė kėte pjesė shekulli(7) posikuur me thanė tė nierėzet e tė shtazėvet e ujėnavet e tė malevet e tė fushavet e tė saa tjera kafshėve(8), qi gjindenė ndėnė qiellt, ende mbė qiellt, posikuur tė Tinėzot, tė engjiet e tė shintėnet... I silli librė mė pėlqei e m'u duk se kishte me u qenė pėr ndoonja ndimė, ndoonėse tė pakė e tė moritunė(9).

Prashtu, mbassi u daashė Kolexhiet cė Zonjėsė ndė Lurijt e ershė mb'Romė pr'urdhėnit tė Kuvendit Shint(10) e tė ndriēmit nderueshimit zot upeshkėpit Sadrimėsė, tim ungjė, pr'emėnė Gjeēi i Bardhė(11), fisit sinė e ndoret sonė, shumė i urtė e i vėjyeshim, i cilli, prej sė dashunit tė Tinėzot e sė shintit Atė Papė Urbanit VIII, ashtė tash krijuem e baam argjupeshkėpi i Tivarit; e hina nė Kolexhė te janė shkollarėtė, oo ata qi xanė, me vonė mbasandaj ndėr tė paafeet me ētuem shintenė e tė vėrtetėnė feenė tanė,zunafijll tue kėthyem kėtė dicionaar mbė gjuhėt tanė, e kėtheva nsi(12) gjithė qish mujta; e mbassi e solla(13), m'u duk i pakė e i vogėlė, prashtu hina tue kujtuem(14) e shkrova mbe gjuhėt tanė maa parė do tė falunazė(15), qi kanė zakon e banjėnė t'Arbėneshėtė kuur, sė largu oo s'tė kėtje(16), mb'udhė mpiqenė, tue vumė pėrngjat(17) tyne ende mbė gjuhėt tė Latinjet; ashtu ende do proverbia oo tė thana, ncė sijashit disa kanė zakon e i thonė Latinjtė e disa Taliantė; do adverbia ende, e gjithė saa kafshė janė nė kėtė copėzė librė, i vuna fjalė pėr fjalė, e maa parė mbė disa vuna latinisht, ani(18) pėrngjat oo pėrfundit vuna arbėnisht, e mbė tė tjera vuuna maa parė fjalėnė e rieshtnė arbėnisht, ani pėrfundit latinisht, ashtu qi ata qi tė fėdigenė(19) e tė duenė mė xanė gjuhėnė latine maa mirė e maa udob(20) t'u vinjė ...

... Prej Rome, dit ndė maaj 30, ndė vietėtė Krishti 1635. Shėrbėtori i zotėnijsė saaj, unė D.Frangu i Bardhė, shkollaar ndė Kolexhė tė Shintesė Fee.

Shėnim:
"Parathėnia ..." ėshtė nxjerrė nga origjinali, qė ruhet nė Bibliotekėn Kombėtare. Nė kėtė parathėnie gjejmė disa te dhėna kryesore mbi jetėn e Bardhit.

Sqarime:
( 1) Kujtuem, sjellur ndėr mend, menduar.
( 2) Qish, ēfarė.
( 3) Saa maa parė tė ve, sa mė shumė shkon koha.

( 4) Error, ang. gabim.
( 5) Hesaapetė, tq. konceptet.
( 6) Mėndy, m'u duk.
( 7) Nė kėte pjesė shekulli, nė kėtė pjesė tė botės, nė kėtė vend.
( 8) Kafshėve, sendeve.
( 9) Tė moritunė, tė pakė, tė dobėt. Lurij (Loreto), qytet nė Itali, ku ishte njė kolegj, me emėr "Kolegji Ilirian", qė pergadiste priftėrinj e misionarė edhe pėr Shqipėrinė. Punėn pėr fjalorin, B. e filloi duke qenė akoma nxėnės.
(10) Kuvendit Shint, Kuvendi i Propagandės sė Shenjtė, njė si organizatė e Vatikanit pėr propagandėn fetare nė vendet e ndryshme. Mbasi kreu studimet nė Loreto, B. i vazhdoi ato nė njė seminar tė Propagandės sė Shenjtė ("Propaganda Fide").
(11) Gjeēi i Bardhė, vdiq mė 1647. Familja e Bardhajve duket se ishte njė familje priftėrinjėsh, qė luajtėn rol me rėndėsi nė kishėn katolike tė vendit tonė, veēanėrisht qė nga pjesa e dytė e shekullit XVI e gjer nė pjesėn e parė tė shekullit XVII. Daja i Gjeēit, Nikolla, dhe Gjeēi vetė, patėn marrė pjesė nė lėvizjet kryengritėse tė vendit kundėr Turqisė.
(12) Nsi, prej tij.
(13) E solla, e pėrktheva.
(14) Hina tue kujtuem, fillova tė mendoj.
(15) Tė falunazė, pėrdhėndetje.
(16) S'tė kėtje, sė afėrmi.
(17) Pėrgjat, pranė, pėrkrah.
(18) Ani, pastaj.
(19) Fėdigenė, lodhen, pėrpiqen.
(20) Udob, lehtė.

----------


## Rroni01

Frang Bardhi dhe Kishat Katolike ne Zadrime

nga Mehmet Meta


Frang Bardhi (1606 1643), i njohur ne Latinisht si Franciscus Blancus dhe ne Italisht si Francesco Bianchi, qe nje figure e kishes se hershme shqiptare dhe autor i shenimeve te meposhtme. Ai lindi ne Kallmet ose Nenshat te Zadrimes se Shqiperise veriore dhe studioi teologji ne Itali. Me 1636 ai u caktua si Ipeshkev i Sapes dhe Sardes. Frang Bardhi perkujtohet si autori i diksionerit te pare shqip: Dictionarium latino epiroticum (Diksioneri Latino Epiriot), Rome 1635 qe permbledh 5,640 faqe. Qe nga 1637 dhe ne vazhdim, Frang Bardhi dergonte raporte ne italisht dhe latinisht ne Kongregacionin e Propagandes ne Rome, te cilet permbanin nje miniere informacioni rreth dioqezes se tij, zhvillimeve politike, rreth zakoneve shqiptare, struktures dhe pozites e Kishes Katolike ne Shqiperine e pushtuar nga Turqia Otomane.

Pershkrimi i Zadrimes dhe jetes se saj (1641)

Pershkrimi dhe informacioni i gjendjes se kishes peshkopale dhe famullise se dioqezes se Sapes i nenshtrohet tiranise se turqve. Mbasi ben pershkrimin e vendndodhjes dhe shtrirjes se krahines se Zadrimes ai pershkruan ne detaje doket dhe zakonet e njerezve te saj. Ndonese Kongregacioni i Shenjte ka marre informacion dhe raporte ne te kaluaren mbi kishen ne Sapa nga disa peshkope te meparshem, misionare dhe vizitore apostolike, peshkopi aktual, duke ditur se Kongregacioni i Shenjte kenaqej nga raportet e ndryshme qe kishte marre nga individe te ndryshem, dhe me qellim qe te permbushe detyrat e tij, paraqet raportin e meposhtem qe permban informacion per ceshtje te rendesishme dhe me detaje. Kisha e Sapes, e njohur nga shqiptaret si Zadrima, ka nje siperfaqe prej 60 milje dhe vendoset ne provincen shqiptare nen sundimin me te eger te Sulltanit.
Zadrima gjendet ne Shqiperi si nje province e vogel midis Shkodres dhe Lezhes, dy qytete te vendosura ne nje pllaje te bukur pjesa me e madhe e te cilave shtrihet gjate rrjedhjes se lumit Drin. Ka fusha shume pjellore, plot me peme frutore dhe ne vecanti me grure, mel dhe vreshta. Por ka gjithashtu edhe fiq, dardha, kumbulla, shege, bostane, cikore/radhiqe, hurdhera, qepe, sallatera dhe gjithe llojet e perimeve. Rrisin gjithashtu vica, dele, derra, kuaj, dhe kafshe te tjera ne sasi te mdha. Ka burime dhe ujra te fresket ne cdo milje te maleve te larte qe e rrethojne ate, me pamje nga jugu, lindja dhe veriu. Kishat jane ndertuar ne shumicen e tyre me altaret e tyre qe shohin nga lindja dhe dyert e tyre kryesore hapen nga perendimi. Ka mullinje uji me shumice per te bluar drithin.
Nderkohe lumi Drin shkaktonte shume deme ndaj kesaje popullsie ngaqe shpesh duke rrjedhur mes malesh te larte dhe bjeshkeve me bore te malesise se Dukagjinit dhe Pultit dilte nga shtrati dhe permbytete tere fushat e Zadrimes, duke zbritur shpesh de ne qytetin e Lezhes dhe duke prekur dhe muret e qytetit te lashte dhe perfundonte pastaj ne detin Adriatik duke gerryer e marre me vehte token e ketyre fushave.
Kufijte e saj perendimor kufizohen nga dioqeza e qyteti i fortifikuar i Shkodres, dhe nga jugu nga dy male te larte dhe te gjate qe lagen nga detet Adriatik ose Jon. Rreze ketyre maleve eshte porti i madh i Shengjinit, ku barkat dhe anijet ankorohen lehte. Ne lindje kufizohet nga dioqeza e qytetit te Lezhes pergjate ures se Gjon Plakut qe eshte poshte fshatit Blinisht dhe malit te Veljes, ku mund te gjenden sasi te mdha argjendi. Nga ketu ajo kufizohet me Dibren dhe deri ne malin e Rrunes dhe qe shtrihet deri ne teritorin e spasit. Kufijt ndjekin pastaj rrjedhen e lumit Drin dhe lart me malin e Galijes. Ne veri kufizohet me Pultin dhe Postriben. Keto jane kufijte e Peshkopates se zadrimes, qe perbehet nga pese pjese, Zadrima, Shurdha, Puka, Iballa, dhe teritori i Spasit. Tre pjeset e fundit ndodhen ne malet e Dukagjinit. Shurdhahu eshte nje qytet qe u prish nga Gallo Greket me renien e Perandorise Romake, sic raporton Marin Barleti per jeten e te pathyeshmit Imzotit Skenderbeg.

Kisha Katolike, besimtaret shqiptare dhe perandoria turke

Para se Sulltan Mehmeti te zaptonte Shqiperine, kjo zone ka qene shume e fortifikuar dhe ka qene banuar nga paria/feudalet e famshem te Dukagjinit, si Imzot Pal Dukagjini, plaku dhe djemte e tij, Nikolla Dukagjini, Leke Dukagjini, Progn Dukagjini dhe Stefan Dukagjini, qe ne ate kohe ishin Zoter te Zadrimes dhe malesive te Pukes, Iballes dhe Spasit. Por popullsia e ketyre aneve shfrytezohet barabarisht nga turqit. Turqit marrin me force grate dhe vajzat per gra’te vetat, ne vecanti per te lene trashegimtare, sepse ata vet jane jetim/vetem. Ata sí lene ata te jene te krishtere, ata i detyrojne prifterinjte e famullise dhe peshkopet ti binden besimit te tyre gje e cila eshte e ndaluar me ligj nga papa. Ne kohen e Sulltan Sulejmanit, perandor i Turqise, nje feudal Musliman i quajtur Pashai i Dukagjinit, qe ishte lider i shume provincave, kur ky kaloi permes Zadrimes, u bashkua me te dhe shkoi pastaj ne Kostandinopoje dhe i kerkoi perandorit ti bente atij nje nder dhe t’i jepte Zadrimen si vakuf per hater te shpirtit te tij me kusht qe ai te ndertonte tridhjete ura gjate lumenjve te Zadrimes, keshtu qe kur ai te vdiste udhetaret ti sherbenin shpirtit te tij. Perandori dha gjithashtu urdher qe njerezit te mos iu nenshtroheshin spahijve, sic bejne gjithe kristianet e Maqedonise dhe krahinave te tjera nen sundimin turk, por te ishin ne vartesi direkte tek perandori permesa nje mbledhesi te te ardhirave i cili do te emerohej cdo vit. Shumica e popullsise se zadrimnes ran dakord me kete sepse ata mund te paguanin shume me pake se sa paguanin nderkohe krahinat e tjera. Per te ruajtur kete rregull Zadrima duhej te dergonte shpesh nje delegacion kryepleqsh ne Kostandinopoje per te rinovuar kete rregull tek perandoret. Keshtuqe popullsia e Zadrimes nuk do te ishte me tani e tutje nen vartesine e spahijve, dhe nuk do te tiranizohej nga sanxhak bejt, nga grumbulluesit e te ardhurave, kadijte, vojvodet, etj. Popullsia e Zadrimes zoteronte peseqind dokumentet qe ruanin kete zakon dhe kjo u pasua pas perandor Sultan Sulejmanit dhe nga pasuesit e tjere si nga Suuiltan Selimi, Bajazidi, Murati III (qe u vra ne Poloni), Mustafaj, Murati IV, dhe perandori aktual Ibrahim. Keshtuqe pas kesaj marreveshje provinca e Zadrim`s qeverisej si nje republike duke u drejtuar nga kryepleqte e saj.

Nente kishat dhe tete capelet e famullise se Zadrimes

Me ndihmen e Zotit ne do te kthehemi tani tek numrimi dhe pershkrimi i kishave te famullise se Zadrimes, qe ka gjithsej nente kisha famullie. E para nga keto eshte kisha e quajtur kisha e Shen Gregorit nen Nenshat, qe i referohet te meparshmes kur qyteti i Sapes eshte permendur. E dyta eshte kisha e Shen Merise e Troshanit se bashku me Fishten, qe perfshijne 700 te krishtere. Ketu jane dy prifterinj famullie, njeri quhet Dom Prend Sinci dhe tjetri Dom Pjeter Manesi. Kisha e trete eshte ajo e Shen Stefanit, midis Blinishtit dhe Gjadrit, dy fshatra te mdha keto te ndertuara nga I lartpermenduri Imzot Nikolla Dukagjini. Kjo eshte famullia me e madhe dhe me e pasur jo vetem ne Zadrime por dhe ne gjithe Shqiperine, dhe ku vetem fortesa e Blinishtit permban 150 shtepi kristiane. Per t’u kujdesur per kete kishe jane tre prifterinj, njeri quhet Dom Pjeter Bardhi, dhe te tjeret jane Dom Gjon Milla dhe Dom Simon Messi.
Kisha e katert eshte ajo e Shen Demetrit ne fshatin e Krutes, qe sherbehet nga prifti Dom Gjergj Bardhi, dhe Dom Mark Kryeziu, Dom Jubani dhe Dom Pal Grinema, dhe qe perfshin kater fshatra si Krytha, Dajci, Kotorri, Kodheli, qe perbejne gjithsej 800 fryme. Kisha e peste eshte ajo e Shen Panatleonit ne kodren e Mabes, ku shihet e shkruar ne muret shihet i shkruar dhe konsakrimi i Antonio Brunit, arqipeshkv i Barit, dhe qe perfshin kater fshatra si, Maba, Zojz, Gramshi, Dragusha, Pacrami. Kisha e gjashte eshte ajo e Shen Johanit, e vendosur ne fshatin e Shkjezit dhe endertuar mbi nje koder qe sheh nga Drini, dhe qe sherbehet nga dy prifterinjte njeri quhet Dom Gjek Kabashi i vjetri dhe tjetri Dom Martin Gama. Kisha e shtate e famullise eshte ajo e Shen Merise se Dejes, ndertuar ne luginen e malit te Dejes. Deja ka qene nje qytet i prishur ne kohen e princ Skenderbeut, qe perfshin gjashte fshatra, Mjeden e siperme, Spatharen, Zadeja, Sheldia, Lisna, dhe Lacin, me 100 shtepi dhe 700 fryme besimtaresh, per te cilet kujdeset prifti Dom Luka. Kisha e tete eshte Shen Meria e Glines, ndertuar ne luginen midis lumenjve Gjader dhe Gline, qe perfshin tre fshatra Hajmeli, Raneza, Narac, me shtatembedhjete shtepi dhe 490 fryme besimtaresh, dhe qe sherbehet nga dy prifterinjte njeri i quajtur Dom Pjeter Buza, dhe asistenti i tij, Dom Gjergj Jubani. Kisha e nente eshte ajo e Shen Merise se Vetebesuar, per te cilen kemi folur me larte dhe qe kjo kishe mbulonte qendren e Zadrimes. Pervec ketyre nente kishave te famullise ka patur dhe tete kisheza ose capele komemorative/perkujtimore ne Zadrime qe jane quajtur capele te peshkopit. E para nga keto eshte ajo e Venerandes ne fshatin Zojz si perkujtimore e Shen Anit te mes Korrikut, e dyta eshte ajo e Shen Markut evangjelistit te malit te Dejes e celebruar ne muajin prill, dhe e resturuar nga Merti Buza, e treta eshte ajo e Shen Angjelit, e celebruar gjate Pentecostit ne fshatin Nenshat, e katerta eshte ajo e Shen Nikolles se Lumes ne fshatin Mjedae Poshteme, e pesta ajo e Shen Johanit te Hajmelit, e gjashta ajo e Shen Gjergjit, e shtata ajo e Shen Shen Venerandes mbi Suke dhe e teta ajo e Shen Johanit te Kallmetit.

Jeta dhe zakonet e Zadrimes dhe e shqiptareve ne pergjithesi

Besimtaret e Zadrimes bejne nje jete pune dhe te ashper sepse ata banojne ne fshat gjate gjithe veres qe te punojne token dhe rrine te ekspozuar ne diell pa pajisjen mbrojtese te kokes. Disa rrine me shat ne vreshte, te tjere me vicat ne fushe, dhe grate korrin me kose dritherat, mel, elb, dhe sorgumin (melakuqin). Shumica e tyre nuk kan vere per te pire, por vetem buke meli dhe uje, dhe ndonjehere pak zarzavate pa vaj. Grate ne vecanti pine shume pak vere ne raste te rralla gjate vitit. Shumica e tyre jane pa shami dhe ecin zbathur ne balte, mbi gure, dhe mbi akull e bore dhe ne vere jane te ekspozuara ne driten e diellit. Rraca shqiptare eshte shume e lodhur. Ne Shqiperi nuk ka prostituta dhe neqoftese gjendet ndonje prinderit e saj e vrasin menjehere. Ka shume semundje ne Shqiperi, midis te cilave jane, ethet e treta ne vere nga gjendja e papaster e kanaleve, si dhe ftohja/ftoma nga puna e rende ne te ftohte. Nuk ka cerme ne Shqiperi. Shqiptaret ulen ne tavoline per nje kohe te gjate, nga mesdita deri ne mbremje, ose nga mbremja ne ne mesnate. Ata nuk han gjate gjithe kesaj kohe, por e harxhojne kohen duke pire dhe diskutuar. Argumentet dhe konkluzionet qe nxjerrin japin pergjigje per cdo problem te filozofise. Shumica e tyre jane te varfer, pasi jane te shtypur nga turqit, por ka dhe njerez shume te pasur, jo aq shume me para, por me prona ekstensive dhe te shumta qe ata kane. Cdo vit ata celebrojne shenjtin mbrojtes te kishes se tyre te famullise me shpenzime te mdha, duke ftuar miqte e tyre dhe, ne vecanti, te afermit e tyre per dy tri dite. Grate jane me te devotshme/besimtare dhe shkojne me shpesh ne kishe. Ata shpenzojne shume lek ne dasma, dhe pastaj skan asgje per te jetuar. Bile edhe neqoftese jane dhjet vellezer ne nje familje, ata martohen dhe kur femijet e tyre jane te rritur, fillojne mosmarreveshjet, dhe ata ndahen dhe ecin secili ne rrugen e vet. Shqiptaret akuzojne njeri tjetrin tek turqit per shkak te gjakesise qe eshte sundues ne kete vend. Peshkopi aktual i Zadrimes ka shkruar shume edhe per doket dhe zakonet e mira dhe te keqija te shqiptareve dhe rreth virtyteteve dhe veseve te tyre ne raportet e tjera te derguara ne Kongregacionin e Shenjte me 1638 e me tej.

----------


## NoName

*Imzot Frang Bardhi, ipeshkёv e shkrimtar i letërsisë së vjetër shqipe, në përvjetorin e vdekjes*



_Ipeshkvi shqiptar imzot Frang Bardhi shkrimtar i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare dhe luftëtar i patrembur për çlirimin e popullit shqiptar nga pushtuesi osman. Ai i përket aradhes së atyre priftërinjve e ipeshkvijve shqiptarë, të cilët duke kultivuar gjuhën shqipe kishin si synim shpëtimin e kombit nga asgjësimi dhe falimentimi shoqëror, politik e shpirtëror._

Në fillim të muajit korrik po kujtojmë ipeshkvin e shkrimtarin e letërsisë së vjetër shqipe, imzot Frang Bardhin (1606 - 1643), në përvjetorin e vdekjes,  më 1 korrik të vitit 1643.
Kështu, ipeshkvi shqiptar imzot Frang Bardhi, qe shkrimtar i letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare dhe luftëtar i patrembur për çlirimin e popullit shqiptar nga pushtuesi osman. Ai i përket aradhes së atyre priftërinjve e ipeshkvijve shqiptarë, të cilët duke kultivuar gjuhën shqipe kishin si synim shpëtimin e kombit nga asgjësimi e falimentimi politik e fetar.
Në letrën drejtuar lexuesve shqiptarë, në hyrje të veprës së tij ‘Fjalori Latinisht-Shqip’, imzot Bardhi shpalos arsyet që e shtyn të shkruan ‘Dictionarium Latino-Epiroticum’ una cum nonullis usitatiorbus loquendi formulis – Romae – 1635. Pasi kishte medituar gjatë, se si mund të ndihmonte më së miri nga njëra anë në ruajtjen e gjuhës kombëtare e cila dita ditës shkonte duke humbur e çoroditur dhe në anën tjetër si t’u vinte në ndihmë shërbëtorëve të altarit, meshtarëve, të cilët duke mos ditur mirë gjuhën latine, nuk mund të ushtronin me ndërgjegjësim shërbimin e misionit të tyre, ai vendosi  të përpilonte një fjalor latinisht-shqip. Sipas tij kjo vepër ishte një libër i dobishëm.
Imzot Frang Bardhi lindi në Kallmet të Zadrimës në vitin 1606. Studioi në Kolegjin kishtar të Loretos në Itali dhe në atë të Propaganda Fide-s të Selisë së Shenjtë Collegium Urbanum, themeluar më 1626 nga Papa Urbani VIII, në Romë. Pas shugurimit meshtarak e misionit në famulli kishtare të zonave të ndryshme, Imzot Frang Bardhi u emërua ipeshkëv në dioqezën e Sapës. Krahas misionit dhe punës së tij meshtarake, e pastaj asaj ipeshkëvnore, imzot Frang Bardhi pati një kujdes të veçantë për kultivimin e kulturës shqipe dhe për përparimin e popullit shqiptar, e kështu zhvilloi edhe veprimtari të dendura letrare dhe shoqëroro-politike.
Në korrespondencën e tij me Kongregatën e Shenjtë të Vatikanit, Imzot Frang Bardhi flet edhe për disa përkthime në gjuhën shqipe për përdorim të klerit në shërbesa e kremtime liturgjike, për të cilat nuk dimë më shumë, nëse janë botuar apo qenë përhapur si dorëshkrime. Ipeshkvi imzot Frang Bardhi u mor edhe me përkthimin e veprave tjera katekistike, liturgjike e fetare nga italishtja e latinishtja në shqip, për formimin shpirtëror të besimtarëve të krishterë dhe për mbrojtjen e përforcimin e identitetit kombëtar të shqiptarëve. Por imzot Frang Bardhi njihet edhe si leksikografi i parë shqiptar, si historian i folklorit e si etnograf. Që kur ishte student në kolegj, ai pat filluar të shkruajë në latinisht vepra që më vonë e bënë të njohur.
Të dhënat biografike për imzot Frang Bardhin mund t’i nxjerrim vetëm nga korrespondenca e dendur e tij me Romën, ku tregohet zelli i tij dhe veprimtaria e palodhur për të mirën e Kombit e të grigjës së tij shpirtërore. Disa prej tyre janë: Dictionarium latino - epiroticum (1635, Romë ), ("Fjalori latinisht - shqip" dhe "Skënderbeu" (1636, Venedik) (Apologji). Këto vepra e lidhin imzot Frang Bardhin me humanizmin.
Siç përmendem, Imzot Bardhi njofton vetë se ka përkthyer edhe libra fetarë të liturgjisë, katekizma e tjerë, të cilët sot nuk njihen, dhe se ka shkruar disa relacione për viset shqiptare, të cilat kanë vlerë historike. Në veprimtarinë e tij shoqëroro-politike imzot Frang Bardhi do të jetë në radhët e para të atdhetarëve që i përkushtohen luftës për  çlirimin e popullit shqiptar e Atdheut nga zgjedha e huaj osmane, për zhvillimin dhe përparimin e vendit e të gjuhës shqipe.
Gjendja e mjeruar e popullit shqiptar nën sundimin e egër osman, dëshira e përpjekjet për ta ndihmuar atë që të shpëtonte nga kjo robëri, ishin shqetësime që e mundonin vazhdimisht bariun shpirtëror imzot Bardhin. Kjo duket edhe në relacionet që ai i dërgonte herë pas here Papës e Propaganda Fides në Vatikan.
Ja si shprehet imzot Frang Bardhi në relacionin e vitit 1641 për rëndimet dhe poshtërimet që u bëheshin fshatarëve shqiptarë, sidomos të krishterëve, nga arbitrariteti i feudalëve turq: "Dhjetë ose pesëmbëdhjetë turq bashkohen dhe kalojnë nëpër shtëpitë e krishterëve dhe hanë e pinë sa të kenë oreks, gjithë ditën gjithë natën pa paguar asgjë. Ai i shkreti nuk mund të thotë se nuk ka bukë, verë, mish e tagji për kuajt e tyre, sepse ia përmbysin shtëpinë dhe e rrahin egërsisht. Po nuk pati, duhet të lerë peng rrobat e trupit për të ngopur lakmitë e tyre të mbrapshta …"
Relacionet e imzot Frang Bardhit kanë edhe shumë të dhëna të tjera për gjendjen shpirtërore të popullit shqiptar, për zakonet, traditën, sfidat dhe perspektivat për një të ardhme në liri e përparim.

----------

